# Work pants for snow plowing



## RonWin

Hey all,
I'm trying to pick up some nice durable work pants that will double as some what water resistant for this up coming plow season. I want the durability, comfort, and warmth over all. Anyone have any recomendations? Looking at Carhartt right now but also dont want to spend an arm and a leg.


----------



## grandview

these are good.


----------



## icudoucme

I wear these on days warmer then 18 degrees Fahrenheit http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...&cvsfe=2&cvsfhu=343434393032&cID=GSHOP_444902

and these over them for anything colder. They've held up to the salt I only wash the outer ones once a week. http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=hc78TqjhEePY0QG3vd2GAg&ved=0CJgBEPMCMAE

or just plain old dickies http://www.dickies.com/occupational...ed-Visibility-Double-Knee-Work-Pant-VP903.jsp


----------



## golfcar

I prefer just my every day work pants and throw on Carhartt bibs or coveralls depending on wind and temp. I really would rather stay in the seat by the heater.


----------



## Burkartsplow

The cahartt insulated sherpa pants. You don't need any thermal underwear and they are very comfortable and they are heavy duty. Better then the coveralls as they only com to ur hip and you stay very comfortale. 4th yr on a pair and still going. Inlaws just bought me a new pair this christmas.


----------



## trqjnky

these are the mans man jeans...

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/.../mens-ballroom-jeans/mens-ballroom-jeans.aspx


----------



## PrimoSR

Flannel lined Dickie's


----------



## NickT

trqjnky;1396070 said:


> these are the mans man jeans...
> 
> http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/.../mens-ballroom-jeans/mens-ballroom-jeans.aspx


Let's you crouch without the ouch.... Priceless


----------



## OC&D

I wear shorts and slippers when I'm plowing, 'course I gots the climate control set at 85F.


----------



## BUFF

I prefer a pair of Cordura Chaps because they're easy to take off when not needed and easy to get one and they take next to room in the cab. My Jacket covers my a$$ and all I'm looking for is something for wind protection and keep snow off my jeans. 
I also have a pair to wear over my shorts while I'm running a trimmer in the summer. This pair is made out of ballistic nylon on the front, nylon mesh on the back of the leg and the front has Kevlar patches that run from the knee on down.

I got them from these guys, http://coloradochaps.com/original_chaps.html 
The nice thing is they do custom stuff if you want something different or a special size.
Mine were less that $100.00 a pair and well worth the money.


----------



## turfmasters

Cabelas fleece lined jeans for me.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Carhartt bibs for me, and my knee-high 1200 gram insulated waterproof hunting boots, and a high vis sweatshirt. keeps me warm, dry and safe.


----------



## POWER STROKE

I use fleece jeans and a carhart high vis sweatshirt coat


----------



## nepatsfan

I never understood the guys that got all dressed up warm for plowing. I get out and shovel occasionally at some stores we do if the shovelers are behind or to make things easier but very rarely do I get out of my seat unless it is to get a coffee or go in a store. I have a jacket on the seat beside me and a pair of jeans and a tshirt usually with the heat on fairly high and I usually have the window down halfway or so. I wear waterproof hiking boots with a good pair of socks. My question to you is, are you going to be out of the truck a lot doing shoveling and stuff? If not, why would you need to have heavy duty jeans. No different than sitting on your couch.


----------



## Boomer123

trqjnky;1396070 said:


> these are the mans man jeans...
> 
> http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/.../mens-ballroom-jeans/mens-ballroom-jeans.aspx


Wow these look good


----------



## CHasselberger

Try the firehose line from duluth trading.


----------



## fernalddude

I always start off with a base layer of duofold, thick cotton socks then upperbody with another layer toped off with wool sweater. Then outerlayer dickie hi vis pants outershirt and hi vis vest. Wolveriene gortex thinsulate boots and a head cover. All water repelant also in the truck 3m hi vis jacket and trench coat memphis foam gloves with cotton linners. Thats just to start, we are in and out of the trucks all the time either loading salt , sidewalks checking equipment ect. If my guys sat in a 85deg truck there is no way they would get out or they would be asleep the first time they had some down time. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## BUFF

nepatsfan;1397504 said:


> I never understood the guys that got all dressed up warm for plowing. I get out and shovel occasionally at some stores we do if the shovelers are behind or to make things easier but very rarely do I get out of my seat unless it is to get a coffee or go in a store. I have a jacket on the seat beside me and a pair of jeans and a tshirt usually with the heat on fairly high and I usually have the window down halfway or so. I wear waterproof hiking boots with a good pair of socks. My question to you is, are you going to be out of the truck a lot doing shoveling and stuff? If not, why would you need to have heavy duty jeans. No different than sitting on your couch.


I'm with you on this, most of the time I'm in a pair of jeans, long sleeve T shirt and put on a Charhart Jack-Shirt when I get out. When it's blowing or snowing hard I put on the Chaps and a Gortex shell.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

nepatsfan;1397504 said:


> I never understood the guys that got all dressed up warm for plowing. I get out and shovel occasionally at some stores we do if the shovelers are behind or to make things easier but very rarely do I get out of my seat unless it is to get a coffee or go in a store. I have a jacket on the seat beside me and a pair of jeans and a tshirt usually with the heat on fairly high and I usually have the window down halfway or so. I wear waterproof hiking boots with a good pair of socks. My question to you is, are you going to be out of the truck a lot doing shoveling and stuff? If not, why would you need to have heavy duty jeans. No different than sitting on your couch.


Trucks do go down, people do go off the road, not gonna catch me freezing. I'd rather have it and not need I then need it and not have it. Kinda common sense for our line of work...


----------



## EdNewman

A good pair of carhartt insulated wok pants are well worth the investment.


----------



## BUFF

H&HPropertyMait;1397741 said:


> Trucks do go down, people do go off the road, not gonna catch me freezing. I'd rather have it and not need I then need it and not have it. Kinda common sense for our line of work...


Agree with you 100%, but instead of wearing all that gear I have mine in the cab of the truck along with a backpack full of cold weather survival gear.
I'd have to think anybody with anytime in thing type of work knows what is needed to take on whatever is thrown at them. 
I've been backcountry snowmobiling for about 20yrs, spent a few nights out on the mountain in a snow cave and have been out on plenty of search and rescue calls. The biggest killer besides being a flat out moron is hypothermia, the best way to combat that is wearing the right gear and wearing layers that you can change out of as they get wet is key. This is why I prefer to just wear plain old jeans, a t shirt and layer up as needed.


----------



## Burkartsplow

EdNewman;1397763 said:


> A good pair of carhartt insulated wok pants are well worth the investment.


exactly
Thumbs Up


----------



## nepatsfan

H&HPropertyMait;1397741 said:


> Trucks do go down, people do go off the road, not gonna catch me freezing. I'd rather have it and not need I then need it and not have it. Kinda common sense for our line of work...


I never said you shouldnt have some sort of "survival" kit. That doesn't mean you have to make a fire in advance though. Keep a blanket, hat, gloves and jacket in the truck. You dont need to have it on while your plowing anymore than you need to have flashlights and lanterns on inside your house when the power is on. That is common sense to me.


----------



## nepatsfan

BUFF;1397803 said:


> Agree with you 100%, but instead of wearing all that gear I have mine in the cab of the truck along with a backpack full of cold weather survival gear.
> I'd have to think anybody with anytime in thing type of work knows what is needed to take on whatever is thrown at them.
> I've been backcountry snowmobiling for about 20yrs, spent a few nights out on the mountain in a snow cave and have been out on plenty of search and rescue calls. The biggest killer besides being a flat out moron is hypothermia, the best way to combat that is wearing the right gear and wearing layers that you can change out of as they get wet is key. This is why I prefer to just wear plain old jeans, a t shirt and layer up as needed.


I read this after I responded. Well said


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

nepatsfan;1398706 said:


> I never said you shouldnt have some sort of "survival" kit. That doesn't mean you have to make a fire in advance though. Keep a blanket, hat, gloves and jacket in the truck. You dont need to have it on while your plowing anymore than you need to have flashlights and lanterns on inside your house when the power is on. That is common sense to me.


You must not get out to shovel and snow blow and salt, I'd rather be warm and dry always.


----------



## Plow man Foster

I have a survival Kit(Closets worth of Random ISH!) lol in the back seat of my crew cab! 
*I usually wear just Jeans or Cargo Khaki Pants. I also usually plow in shorts and a T! lol like to be comfortable! *I dont shovel. Just get out to check something or to start the sprayer, pee, etc. Always bring a Pair of pants that i usually start off with over my shorts!

I have Covers, food, Gloves, Jackets,water, parts, hoses, ETC all in the back seat/ on the floor in boxes.


----------



## SharpBlades

I wear a pair of flannel lined jeans when it is warmer than 20*, I add on a pair of insulated carhart bibs when it is between 0* and 20*, if it is colder than 0* I will wear my hunting bibs. 

I know the bibs and everything are overkill, but I can't stand plowing without the windows all the way down


----------



## snowplowchick

That link to the duluth trading jeans made me laugh. Men's BALLroom jeans, "crouch without the ouch". I actually cannot believe they advertise that!

When I had contracts that required snowblowing and shoveling of sidewalks, I wore Carhartt bibs and a rotation of winter jackets overtop. 

Nowadays, I don't have to get out to tinker with a gas powered salter as I have all electric, so I can dress however I want pretty much. Jeans, long sleeved shirt, down vest, boots. I hate plowing in a jacket, I find the sleeves restrictive.

But this is a female perspective, and I certainly cannot compete with an ensemble that includes ballroom jeans.


----------



## RefinedPS

nepatsfan;1397504 said:


> I never understood the guys that got all dressed up warm for plowing. I get out and shovel occasionally at some stores we do if the shovelers are behind or to make things easier but very rarely do I get out of my seat unless it is to get a coffee or go in a store. I have a jacket on the seat beside me and a pair of jeans and a tshirt usually with the heat on fairly high and I usually have the window down halfway or so. I wear waterproof hiking boots with a good pair of socks. My question to you is, are you going to be out of the truck a lot doing shoveling and stuff? If not, why would you need to have heavy duty jeans. No different than sitting on your couch.


I agree! Why be unconfortable if you don't have to be. If I was all bundled up I would be out 5 hours in. 



H&HPropertyMait;1397741 said:


> Trucks do go down, people do go off the road, not gonna catch me freezing. I'd rather have it and not need I then need it and not have it. Kinda common sense for our line of work...


I always have bibs and a heavy coat just in case. Can never be too careful. :salute:


----------



## nepatsfan

H&HPropertyMait;1398716 said:


> You must not get out to shovel and snow blow and salt, I'd rather be warm and dry always.


I have a shoveling crew that does the shoveling and de-icing but there are times when I do help. If I am outside for a bit I typically have a sweatshirt and warm jacket in the truck along with gloves and a winter hat. A half hour or so outside does not make my legs super cold typically. Even if it did it would be worth the other 5, 10, 20 hours plus in the truck not being all bulked up and hot. Flannel lined pants are great for working outside but for inside a warm truck, they aren't for me.

That is why when I responded to the OP I mentioned that unless you are doing a lot of shoveling, outside work etc. I would prefer not to wear such warm clothes. Just my opinion though. Good luck this winter. I am hoping that we get some snow soon. I am going stir crazy.


----------



## White Gardens

During last years marathon, I opted for corduroy pants. I wanted to be as comfortable as possible while in the truck, along with a good pair of Long Johns.

Even when I had to get out and shovel or blow snow, I was never out long enough for it to matter. If the pants got wet, I was usually dry by the time I was out of the truck again.

Seems for me also is that the heavier clothing I would wear, the more of a sweat I would break when out of the truck, thus making me that much colder. Seemed easier to wear lighter cloths that dried faster.


......


----------



## BUFF

There are those who lean towards street clothes and adding layers as needed, then those that lean towards being bundled up. I'm sure each have there reasons for there opinions and can justify them till the cows come home. 
What we all agree on is to make sure you have the gear needed to take on the elements. I'd suggest you do some research on what is being worn by people who are active outside in the winter, not ice fishing but doing things that require physical activity; Snowshoeing, X Country Skiing, Ice Climbing. You 'll find they all use synthectic materials, layer up and Gortex/Cordura is used. By wearing single layer heavy clothing like Carhart insulated bibs while in the truck you're sweating, then you jump out they get snow on them, back into the truck and now they're getting wet form the outside. It's just a matter of time before they're soaked and you're cold. 
It's up to you to decide which approach works best for you, after all you have to live with your choice.


----------



## atvsnowplower

I wear Wrangler Rugged Wear Work Pants, with my Carhart bib's over the top of them.


----------



## jhall22guitar

I got with a some sweats and a t-shirt when Im plowing, for shoveling, i got a nice pair of ski pants that are comfortable. I stay warm, and I get the job done, a little cold never hurt anyone (except with frostbite!)


----------



## snocrete

Sweat pants or running pants, t-shirt and/or sweat shirt, & running shoes.........all the needed warm work gear in the ext cab, just incase. Most times I get out of the truck, throwing a jacket, gloves, & hat on does the trick. 

For guys that dont have a walk crew, and tend to get out and do alot of hand work....being more "geared up" makes sense....but with a sidewalk crew, I prefer my operators/drivers/myself to stay in the trucks/machines & plow...but sometimes its nice to jump out and salt or shovel a bit just to stretch, or if the walk guys need a little help real quick.


----------



## JDiepstra

The warmest pants I have ever worn plowing are just some regular Levi's jeans. Sometimes I plow in shorts. If I tell myself Im not cold, it usually works for a short time.


----------



## SharpBlades

I just ordered a pair if those fire hose work pants... I'll report back after I try those out.


----------



## deere615

Carhartt pants are what I wear. Love them they are not bibs I hate bibs. Also i wear carharrt coats I own 5 of them haha plus 2 pair of pants and I also have a full suit that I only pull out it the blizzard conditions.


----------



## pooleo8

I like the flannel lined cargo kahki pants. I had a pair of the jeans linned, but when snow go on them, they got hard to move. Like the jean material stiffened up. The kahki style, has alot better movement.


----------



## Lkohan

Usually wear sweats and a t-shirt with the sweatshirt, carhart bibs and carhart jacket riding shotgun. I prefer comfort while just driving around. If I have a problem or need to make a repair I layer up as necessary. Also not bad to have a pillow and fleece just in case you need to take a power nap.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Just a note: Yes I have a good survival kit with clothes so i wont freeze if anything should happen (even though im in MA, you never know) Plus i stock alot of food! But that wouldnt last me long.


----------



## perrysee

i prefer carharts


----------



## jhall22guitar

Anything that keeps you warm and comfortable for the period of time you need them is what I would say, all preference.


----------



## mercer_me

I like the blue 874 Dickies work pants. They are very comfortable and very durable. http://www.dickies.com/mens-clothin...tent=874+Bing&utm_campaign=Brand+Dickies+Bing


----------



## Antlerart06

I wear thermal wear under camo pants I run my window down 90% of the time to watch my blade around cars for a coat I wear thermal water proof camo coat I wear on raining days hunting


----------



## NickT

Camo so .... No one can see you???


----------



## excav8ter

CHasselberger;1397560 said:


> Try the firehose line from duluth trading.


^^^^ Yup^^^^ Thumbs Up


----------



## Top_Notch

I just got some Carhartt pants with a cordura reinforced front. Pretty nice and still comfortable. Cost is $52.00. They seem quality.


----------



## njsnowremoval

I wear a pair of jeans that are one size up. Then i wear some good thermals under neath and usually shorts so when i get home i can relax or if the jeans get soaked i can take em off and not look to funny


----------



## RepoMan1968

RonWin;1395965 said:


> Hey all,
> I'm trying to pick up some nice durable work pants that will double as some what water resistant for this up coming plow season. I want the durability, comfort, and warmth over all. Anyone have any recomendations? Looking at Carhartt right now but also dont want to spend an arm and a leg.


pants ? who wears pants ?


----------



## yardguy28

personally i wear a pair of jeans and a t shirt. then on top of that i wear an over the head sweat shirt. then i put on a company zip up hooded sweat shirt. last my one piece carhartt suit.

since i do residentials only with a lot of walkways to snow blow i need to bundle up. not like i can just sit in the heated truck the whole time.

where layers i always say. you can always take a layer off if you get too warm but you can't put a layer on you don't have if you get cold.


----------



## martincare29

i ware jeans reg work boots and tshirt or sweatshirt i coould dnot ware more in my truck its too hot in there.
when i get out to help the walk crews i some times throw on my jacket but not alot of timesdue to how good it feel with a lil fresh air on me haha all our trucks have a pair of bibs behind the seats incase of a brakedown but as for the fear of being to cold to fast we plow in town so there would always be someone rite there to give a hand ...this winter in michigan i ware swimsuit flowerd shirt and my shades maybe even some sunscreen !


----------



## golfcar

It has been a short and T shirt winter here also.


----------



## dc240nt

BUFF;1397319 said:


> I prefer a pair of Cordura Chaps because they're easy to take off when not needed and easy to get one and they take next to room in the cab. My Jacket covers my a$$ and all I'm looking for is something for wind protection and keep snow off my jeans.
> I also have a pair to wear over my shorts while I'm running a trimmer in the summer. This pair is made out of ballistic nylon on the front, nylon mesh on the back of the leg and the front has Kevlar patches that run from the knee on down.
> 
> I got them from these guys, http://coloradochaps.com/original_chaps.html
> The nice thing is they do custom stuff if you want something different or a special size.
> Mine were less that $100.00 a pair and well worth the money.


I like this idea, but how breathable are they? Most rainsuits made from the same material will leave you clammy and wet underneath because the dont transfer persperation fast enough. Just curious what you've experienced with them?


----------



## BUFF

dc240nt;1473534 said:


> I like this idea, but how breathable are they? Most rainsuits made from the same material will leave you clammy and wet underneath because the dont transfer persperation fast enough. Just curious what you've experienced with them?


I open up the zipper on the Cordura pair I use for plowing when I'm in the pickup so sweating isn't a problem. I only used them a couple this season but when I did they were great. 
The other pair that are made out of Ballistic Nylon have a full length Nylon Mesh back, I used these over my shorts all last summer while running a string trimmer. As long as I was walking there was enough air movement to keep them from getting clammy. Now keep in mind in Colorado we're pretty arid and don't have high humidity. We average about 35% humidity from the spring till fall, and we rarely get a morning due


----------

